# Qmail, vpopmail, Spamassassin

## scooter

Can anyone give me some help with how to get spamassassin to work with my qmail/vpopmail installation?

any help is appreciated

----------

## klieber

Lots of results on google.  Have you checked there?

--kurt

----------

## klieber

BTW, moving this to the networking forum.

--kurt

----------

## scooter

ya but no luck on anything :/

----------

## klieber

OK, can you give us some more information?  What have you tried already?  What error messages are you getting? etc.

--kurt

----------

## scooter

well i don't really know what i'm doing when it comes to getting spamassasin integrated with qmail/vpopmail..

So maybe a small step by step heh

 :Smile: 

----------

## klieber

 *scooter wrote:*   

> So maybe a small step by step heh

 

Again, have you checked the google results?

Specifically, this one and this one and this one?

If you have looked at all those, how far did you get, what isn't working and what point are you stuck at now?

--kurt

----------

## ito

Hi,

This isn't so hard to get working. 

Have you installed qmail-scanner ? 

Spamassassin works with that.

Set something like this QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl" export QMAILQUEUE

exec /usr/local/bin/softlimit -m 

in your qmail-smtp run file.

----------

## al3x

Or you could forego the annoyingness of SpamAssassin alltogether, and use BlackHole, which has super easy install directions right on their site, support for antivirus scanners, support for Razor (just like SpamAssassin), and simpler qmail integration.  Check it out at http://the.groovy.org/blackhole.shtml.

I'm actually running it with qmail on an OpenBSD machine, but I pass my mail through it with a simple .qmail file in the directory of any user that needs access:

```

|/opt/blackhole/bin/blackhole

./Maildir/

```

... now obviously that would change depending on where you installed blackhole, but still, pretty darn easy eh?

----------

## scooter

are you running vpopmail with your qmail or no?

cause if i add the .qmail file for the user in the vpopmail domains dir when i view the logs as the email comes in i get no user found.

----------

